# Faulty G220?



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Has anybody had this problem? On the variable speed I find that after position 4 there is no difference in speed until it "clicks" into position 6. ie the variable speed fails to work after position 4. Is this normal?? or have I got to go the though the pain of sending it back??


----------



## plac (Sep 12, 2007)

no problem at all wiv mine-can feel the power increase from speeds 4 - 5 no 
probs. looks like a u av a faulty unit-cud b the 1st 1!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmm.........

Seems odd. Where did you buy it from? It should have a 12 month warranty so your okay, just contact whoever you bought it off and ask for a replacement


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

yep sounds faulty m8 as there is a definate difference from speeds 5-6


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys it looks like I am the proud owner of the first faulty G220 in the UK. Looks like I will need to send it back for a replacement!!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Hopefully not the first of many!


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Got my replacement, New one is fine. It went back to Megs and yes it was faulty not me just being picky!!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Glad it's sorted :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

you used it too much


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> Has anybody had this problem? On the variable speed I find that after position 4 there is no difference in speed until it "clicks" into position 6. ie the variable speed fails to work after position 4. Is this normal?? or have I got to go the though the pain of sending it back??


Looks like mine has went the same way


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Mine was collected by courier courtesy of Megs UK Last Thurs (17/1) they wanted it back to "test" & depending on result of test will send replacement

just glad I've got the Makita to use, they didnt even ask if I needed it for work & was very vague about whole process it was only me pushing lady on phone to find out exactly what the process will be & how long it could take, courier was a day late collecting.

bascially it started loosing power after about 1/2hrs use on all settings, then after me putting up with it wouldnt come on altogether after a while ...

Baz


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i think paulo from glasgow may be due this problem as davekg thought it was iffy when using it at the weekend


----------



## evans7972 (Dec 8, 2007)

KawasakiJunkie said:


> Mine was collected by courier courtesy of Megs UK Last Thurs (17/1) they wanted it back to "test" & depending on result of test will send replacement
> 
> just glad I've got the Makita to use, they didnt even ask if I needed it for work & was very vague about whole process it was only me pushing lady on phone to find out exactly what the process will be & how long it could take, courier was a day late collecting.
> 
> ...


had the same problem with my g220 today i bought it from clean your car so should i contact tim or go direct to megs


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

evans7972 said:


> had the same problem with my g220 today i bought it from clean your car so should i contact tim or go direct to megs


Hey Evans,

Yes the procedure would be for you to contact reseller and he will get it sorted and picked up and replaced.

The machine will need to be inspected by Meguiars then they authorise the replacement. This will not take long.

HTH

Johnny


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

evans7972 said:


> had the same problem with my g220 today i bought it from clean your car so should i contact tim or go direct to megs


I dropped Tim an email & he passed my details onto Meg's UK who got in touch within 48hrs

Drop him a line I've ordered alot of stuff from him this year & his service is excellent :thumb:

Baz.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Evans,
> 
> Yes the procedure would be for you to contact reseller and he will get it sorted and picked up and replaced.
> 
> ...


Johnny ya beat me too it !


----------



## gray-efc (Jun 29, 2006)

mine is working fine but i cant get the backing plate off because of the flimsy tool they provided. It has bent and has wrecked the threas on the nut now


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

My G220 is fine but the silly spanner has started to round off and no longer grips the nut very well, causing me to kill my knuckles every time i undo a backing plate.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

You must be over tightening it. Remeber that the rotation in use does not undo the backing plate, it keeps it on.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

V8burble said:


> You must be over tightening it. Remeber that the rotation in use does not undo the backing plate, it keeps it on.


That a very strong possibility, damn my heavy handedness


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

the same thing has happened to my G220 today, used it for about half hour and then it lost power till it came to a stop and wouldn't start again afterwards.

shame as i'm really pleased with the results but now only half my car is done!


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Just to update this thread, i contacted meguiars UK yesterday and received a phone call within 1hour. They have arranged a courier to an address of my specification to collect the faulty unit and leave me a nice new one.

I'm pretty pleased with that outcome, i'll still have 12months warranty on the new unit.

I spoke with the rep about the problem and she said that of the near 600 units they've sold they have had only 8 back s hopefully i was just unlucky.

Matt.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

well iv absolutely abused mine and no problems what so ever


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

neil b said:


> Looks like mine has went the same way


What came of yours Neil?


----------



## sgking (Feb 26, 2008)

my first post!!!

unfortunatley not a happy one. my g220 died today aswell.i only used it for a couple of minutes and it just died on me!!!pathetic!

hope i get a new one pronto cos im well up for this detaling business.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

My Megs G220 gave up after about 1/2 hour. The speeds were all over the place, some stopped working, some were the same, others varied without touching it......

I'd bought it from CYC and Tim got hold of Megs straightaway and they called me back within 48 hours and arranged to collect my old one and swap it for a new one at the same time....(excellent response from Tim as we would expect !! :thumb: )

New one seems to be ok so far......fingers crossed.....:buffer:


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> Mine was collected by courier courtesy of Megs UK Last Thurs (17/1) they wanted it back to "test" & depending on result of test will send replacement
> 
> just glad I've got the Makita to use, they didnt even ask if I needed it for work & was very vague about whole process it was only me pushing lady on phone to find out exactly what the process will be & how long it could take, courier was a day late collecting.
> 
> ...


Sounds as though a few have had similar symptoms; mine has played up like this too; I took the end cap off and 'disturbed' the leads and it's been OK since - I'm guessing it's a poor connection somewhere.

Post up the diagnosis if they advise though.:thumb:

Also noticed that one of the brushes appears to be wearing down a lot quicker than the other.

And the problems that people have been having with the speeds sound switch related.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Further thought - has anyone had to replace their brushes yet? 
Wondering who supplies them..


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> Further thought - has anyone had to replace their brushes yet?
> Wondering who supplies them..


Can you give me the sizes of the brushes?

I have a contact who makes them:thumb:


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

I guess you'd need measurements from an unused machine as I'm sure mine are now quite a bit shorter than they were when I started about three weeks ago!

Top shout though:thumb: and I'm sure there'll be a good number of people on here who'll find themselves in eventual need - may be someone else could advise?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> I guess you'd need measurements from an unused machine as I'm sure mine are now quite a bit shorter than they were when I started about three weeks ago!
> 
> Top shout though:thumb: and I'm sure there'll be a good number of people on here who'll find themselves in eventual need - may be someone else could advise?


Jim, even if you can measure the cross section of the brushes this would be very handy?

I have a spare brush for a UDM and if they're the same then I can send my one away to my contact and see if he can make them.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Do the G220 brushes look like this?


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Off to find my screwdriver and camera - back in bit


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

This hasn't come out well and may need revisiting but here's the least worn of the two brushes: 









By my reckoning it measures 15x8x5; the other measures 6x8x5..

They're retained by a spring and have a groove cut in the end to locate it; the edges along the length are also bevelled.

The lead and connector measure 29mm from the tip of the connector to the brush.

Hope that's of some interest anyway - may be able to take more detailed photos tomorrow.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim, this brush is IDENTICAL to the spare I have for my UDM. I will ask my contact on Tuesday if they can produce these and send him my one if necessary.

Thanks for the info:thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Its obvious the UDM and G220 are sourced from the same place and have the same quality issues. My £11.99 angle grinder repaired a Mini, removing sills, whole front end etc and is still going strong. The UDM and G220 arnt that dissimilar so I dont see why the failure rate is so high (and I think 1 and a bit % is high these days) Given the very high cost compared to other power tools, I would expect better.

My own PC has given no trouble, I wonder what the failure rate for PCs is?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

It looks like the brushes are the main problem for the UDM/G220. As I have said before, the UDM and G220 are made in the same factory so obviously the brushes are from the same supplier. Its possibly just a bad batch of brushes or maybe the odd bad brush in a batch.

Hopefully UDM and Megs sort this issue out. 

I will update this thread once I find out if my contact can supply replacement brushes for the UDM/G220


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim - I can get these brushes, They should be around £12.50 a pair if required (plus a couple of quid postage) They are exactly the same as the one pictured above. I sent the orignal brush away and they have produced replacements based on the original.


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Any dismantaling of a G220 or UDM in any way may be likley to invalidate the warranty.

Manufacturers/suppliers might allow this without voiding warranty but I doubt it.

Useful to be able to change brushes but just thought I'd mention this so folk can make informed decisions/choices on machines with such warranty cover.

Bottom line I would be happier to remove/replace bits on a car outside of warranty but wopuldn't attack a new one with a spanner unless required to get me home when in a hurry.

Just my thoughts


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

AW8 said:


> Any dismantaling of a G220 or UDM in any way may be likley to invalidate the warranty.


But how would the manufacturer know if the item had been opened up? There are no seals etc?

UDM / Autopia definitely wouldn't mind - it's cheaper for them if someone opens the UDM and finds a loose connection etc rather than the buyer emailing Autopia and then they send out a brand new unit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Good to know evobaz:thumb: - I've finished with my G220 for the time being but will check what's left of the brushes (and, in particular, the one that seemed to be wearing much quicker than the other) at some point and PM you if that's OK. 

Fair point about the warranty concern; don't know about the UDM but with the G220 there's just the one screw to remove - providing care was taken not to chew it up, you'd never know it had been opened. It's really a rather simple job and will be an essential maintenance task on these - especially if some have been fitted with sub-standard brushes (as mine seems to have been).

That said, it's up to individuals to decide what they want to be doing and some might be more comfortable persuing warranty claims.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> Good to know evobaz:thumb: - I've finished with my G220 for the time being but will check what's left of the brushes (and, in particular, the one that seemed to be wearing much quicker than the other) at some point and PM you if that's OK.
> 
> Fair point about the warranty concern; don't know about the UDM but with the G220 there's just the one screw to remove - providing care was taken not to chew it up, you'd never know it had been opened. It's really a rather simple job and will be an essential maintenance task on these - especially if some have been fitted with sub-standard brushes (as mine seems to have been).
> 
> That said, it's up to individuals to decide what they want to be doing and some might be more comfortable persuing warranty claims.


Jim, just PM me if/when you want the brushes:thumb: . (same goes for anyone else). I might just get a spare set anyway because I'd hate to get half way through the car for the machine to stop working.

The UDM is just the same, one screw to remove the cover and the 2 to remove each brush. (one brush is slightly easier to get at if you remove the main cable grip) Its a 2 minute job to open, remove the brushes and refit/replace them.


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

I think this is a good idea evobaz and ill have a set off you at the end of the month and test it out in my spare udm:wave: 

And as far as warranty goes if like me you had yours from Autopia then email lynn and she'll send you a replacement without you sending yours,so issue sorted and your have 2 for the price of one.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Predicting a market for second hand UDMs: 'used once, new brushes/speed switch' - !


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

jason78 said:


> I think this is a good idea evobaz and ill have a set off you at the end of the month and test it out in my spare udm:wave:
> 
> And as far as warranty goes if like me you had yours from utopia then email lynn and she'll send you a replacement without you sending yours,so issue sorted and your have 2 for the price of one.


Jason, Autopia in the process of arranging a UK repair program for faulty UDM's so faulty UDM's will be collected, repaired and returned. If they are beyond repair then a replacement will be arranged.

When I order my own brushes I'll order a few extra so just drop me a PM when you want them.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

so how many people with UDM's will now be contacting autopia to second a replacement unit


----------



## westwood (Nov 3, 2007)

mine has become faulty half way through a detail!!! 
i was so pissed off, the speed was stuck i was moving up the speeds and the m/c wasnt moving any faster.
sent an e-mail to tim from clean your car and a meguires customer service advisor e-mailed me straight away organizing a replacement, had it with two days.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I've just received a set of the replacement brushes for the UDM / G220.

If any one is looking for some, drop me a PM and i'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## darrentt (Nov 29, 2006)

G220 broke after two outings - the first a quick bonnet detail - then put away due to snow! The second - a day planned for deswirling my golf and the sodding m/c dies after completing a wing ! Anway a quick email to Tim @ CYC on Monday and here we are today (Wed.) and a replacement G220 sent by courier.

Top marks for customer service for both [email protected] and Meguiars !


----------



## Dave S (Apr 13, 2008)

I joined this forum for detailing information and was interested in purchasing a G220 as it seemed, until reading this thread, that it ticked all the boxes.

Is it really worth the money and the potential inconvenience of it going wrong, after all it is only going to go wrong when it is being used and half way through the job.

After sales may be good but it should not happen in the first place.

Your thoughts please..............


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Dave S said:


> I joined this forum for detailing information and was interested in purchasing a G220 as it seemed, until reading this thread, that it ticked all the boxes.
> 
> Is it really worth the money and the potential inconvenience of it going wrong, after all it is only going to go wrong when it is being used and half way through the job.
> 
> ...


Bare in mind the number of UDM's / G220's sold and then think about the number of failures, its a very small %age.

You tend to only hear about the failures. You don't get many threads where people say "used my UDM / G220 today and it worked fine". If we did there'd be a whole section dedicated to them. (Have a look at the "showroom" page and see how many people have used a UDM / G220 when they have detailed there car and posted pics in there. All these guys have used there polishers with out any problems)


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

must admit its putting me off as welll :/ 

a lot of money for a product which has apparently obvious downfalls.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

br3n said:


> must admit its putting me off as welll :/
> 
> a lot of money for a product which has apparently obvious downfalls.


I think that's a little unfair to say. I agree with EVO's comments (above yours)
You can't judge this products unrealiability by a few negative posts.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

br3n said:


> must admit its putting me off as welll :/
> 
> a lot of money for a product which has apparently obvious downfalls.


They both come with a years warranty and excellent customer service so if you have any problems then they are fixed or replaced without question


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Another G220 Bites the dust*

 thing packed in three quarters round the Clio. There was a brief smell of electrical burning (bushes - smelt it before)
Going to give the retailer a bell Monday toget it sorted
By the way it was only its second outing


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve-z4 said:


> thing packed in three quarters round the Clio. There was a brief smell of electrical burning (bushes - smelt it before)
> Going to give the retailer a bell Monday toget it sorted
> By the way it was only its second outing


Give me a shout if you need replacement brushes:thumb:


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

evobaz said:


> Give me a shout if you need replacement brushes:thumb:


Will do..... but first line of attack will be replacement as its only 7 weeks old


----------



## JimM (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmmm, was going to order a G220 this weekend but this thread is seriously putting me off as well. I've read the comments about it being only a small number of faulty units but do we know exactly how many - would one of the retaillers like to give us more exact numbers ? 

Even if it is only 2% or so, then to me that's a surprisingly high failure rate for a piece of kit that costs £150 and shouldn't be that demanding to make. If Megs want to charge a premium price then they should be offering a premium product.

Maybe I should just take the plunge and go with rotary - arrggghhh now I'm confusi ng myself


----------

